# deercreeck



## deercreekman (Feb 3, 2013)

went to deercreek am today caught about 30 or so crappie about 15 were slab black ones


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Im going to hit the creek this afternoon for a couple hrs. just to see if the WB are doing anything. Probably won't wade but hit some different spots I like to fish that have not changed over the last 20 yrs. I real think this might be a good year for them, it's been a while since I've seen a real good run there.


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

I second Deer Creeck! Boat, fished coves, slip float minnow! Nothing under 11 inches! 









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

I remember around 2002 i fished the creek and it was only 20 yards wide... And me and my dad caught literally hundreds of fish... We caught them all night... We stopped in the am... Cause we couldn't pick our arms up... Two at a time... All night... When you quite cause your arms are tired... That marks a good day of fishing... Great memories

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice catch! God I been going to the wrong place .


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I went back this afternoon also. Got there around 4 fished in kayak till 7:30 caught 16 keepers and 7 or 8 smaller ones. Small jigs under bobber fished around stumps and down tree.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

White bass and crappie in the creek. Fished about 1.5 hrs after work caught 30-40 white bass up the creek, all on a little hair jig and bobber. They are quite a ways up the creek now. Water is perfect.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope some day to get me a yak, just not to sure yet.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

That a new yak for you deerfarmer? I thought I saw you in a different last year. A sit in..


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah I bought a new jackson over the winter. So now I have 3 yaks 2 plastic 2 men bassboats, a paddleboat,and a bass tracker. One can never have two many boats.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

I agree deer farmer. I have 3 rigs myself and am always in the hunt for another one. Pull 40+ slabs today in the rain kept 12 for the guy with me. Cold windy but if they wants bit I wants fish. Threw back some beautiful females full of eggs. 5 of them over 13". I thought the newbie with me was going stroke out when I asked him to pitch those big girls back in. 1/16 road runner, kvd 1.0, flicker shad and buck tail. Stay safe


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Are you guys talking about the creek behind Penicostalburg or whatever the name of that town is?


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

It's paintscoatburg pappasmurf. I think most guys are hitting the creek for the WB. The crappie are everywhere right now. I've been in the lake mostly. The wife and I caught 71 slabs in 2 hours tonight all C&R. Lots of smaller ones average was 8-11" with the biggest at 11 1/2" chartreuse 1/16oz with gulp chartreuse 4 to 5 second count down. 7-9fow. Water temp dropped to 56.7 for 60 degrees yesterday clarity about 12". Good luck guys be safe


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Pancoastburg.


Thinking I might head out Sat. I havnt fished deer creek from a boat for years. Whats the best ramp to use for a guy launching by himself?


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Goose commander your gonna have to take me to your hunny hole!  looks like you have been killing them. Congrats buddy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Docks aren't in at either ramp so loading and unloading will be a pain at either ramp. The marina ramp is probably easier because you can park closer. But i'm sure somebody would be glad to meet you there and give you a hand for a free boat ride.


----------



## 614LADY (Apr 22, 2013)

I went Tuesday at the spillway & behind it. I only caught 3 crappie but there were guys out there catching with every cast. (behind the spillway at the lake)


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

deerfarmer said:


> Docks aren't in at either ramp so loading and unloading will be a pain at either ramp. The marina ramp is probably easier because you can park closer. But i'm sure somebody would be glad to meet you there and give you a hand for a free boat ride.


Yeah I dont have a shortage of buddies wanting a ride either. My boat was a project that I just finished. Ive only been on it once so I domt feel comfy taking anyome else with me untill I get more familiar with it. Im on vacatiom after today so its going to get plenty of use next week!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Derick you know my spots are urs anytime buddy. Shot me a text when u wants go.


----------



## Pca140 (Apr 28, 2013)

Can you put a bass boat in at the main ramp?


----------



## deercreekman (Feb 3, 2013)

Yep.sure can.there just isnt any docks in yet at the Harding Cabin ramp(the steep one).But good luck!!


----------



## Pca140 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks... How about the marina ramp what's it like?


----------



## deercreekman (Feb 3, 2013)

Yea its good also.The lake is at Summer pool now so its full.Along with the parking lot....Alot of boats out yesterday.Today might be a little different with the rain moving through.Crappie and catfish are doing very well just about everywhere on the lake.


----------



## Pca140 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks man... Have you heard much on bass... Are they hitting good?


----------



## deercreekman (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry for the delay....Im not much of a bass angler myself.But I have seen guys getting a few small ones off the rocky shores with spinner baits and cranks.Around the Lodge area and behind the dam.Hope this help a little.Good luck!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Was there yesterday in my little tin. I launched at the marina ramp by myself without any problems. Lots of bass boats on the water. No troubles launching.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Went yesterday and things had slowed down a little. Most bank fisherman weren't catching alot. I was just about everywhere on the lake yesterday in my kayak. I paddled up the creek to the first riffel and only caught one whitebass. I did see a couple people fishing the creek in there honeyholes that were doing fairly well catching crappies(one follow OGFer deercreekman) I also saw a john boat fishing down trees with a very large stringer. I only caught 3 keepers. Water in the morning was 54 and by afternoon it got up to 59. Water was fairly clear both in the creek and lake. Water is at summer level and both ramps were open with cars and trailers in both lots. No docks in at either ramp.


----------



## littleman (May 10, 2012)

deerfarmer said:


> Went yesterday and things had slowed down a little. Most bank fisherman weren't catching alot. I was just about everywhere on the lake yesterday in my kayak. I paddled up the creek to the first riffel and only caught one whitebass. I did see a couple people fishing the creek in there honeyholes that were doing fairly well catching crappies(one follow OGFer deercreekman) I also saw a john boat fishing down trees with a very large stringer. I only caught 3 keepers. Water in the morning was 54 and by afternoon it got up to 59. Water was fairly clear both in the creek and lake. Water is at summer level and both ramps were open with cars and trailers in both lots. No docks in at either ramp.


 no docks so how is it unloading boats never been there . I'm picturing it must be tough getting in your boat after unloading off trailer . Was going to try fishing there monday maybe not now . Anybody know before I drive there
THANKS


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

The ramp by the marina doesn't have any docks in yet but the ramp has concrete dividing walls that you can walk on to hold your boat. I have also seen people put there boats in at both docks and just pull there boats on shore by the ramp until they park.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

If you launch at the marina ramp its not an issue. I launched yesterday by myself. I just walked the boat around to the other side of the concrete wall and tied off to one of the metal rings in the concrete while I parked the truck.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I was going to launch and then set the anchor on the ramp. Or pull it over to the bank and use the anchor. When I didnt have a boat, and I was fishing the ramps, I always held the boat for the other person. Would things be the same way today.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Dovans said:


> I was going to launch and then set the anchor on the ramp. Or pull it over to the bank and use the anchor. When I didnt have a boat, and I was fishing the ramps, I always held the boat for the other person. Would things be the same way today.


Possibly. I had a guy who offered to help me yesterday but I wanted to do it myself. I need launching experience!! Besides his kids were holding his boat and I didnt want to hold them up any longer.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

deerfarmer said:


> The ramp by the marina doesn't have any docks in yet but the ramp has concrete dividing walls that you can walk on to hold your boat. I have also seen people put there boats in at both docks and just pull there boats on shore by the ramp until they park.


Never seen docks at that ramp in my lifetime by marina


----------



## deercreekman (Feb 3, 2013)

StumpHawg said:


> Never seen docks at that ramp in my lifetime by marina


There is no docks at the Marina ramp.Never has been.They have a short walk pier for ya though..


----------



## deercreekman (Feb 3, 2013)

deerfarmer said:


> Went yesterday and things had slowed down a little. Most bank fisherman weren't catching alot. I was just about everywhere on the lake yesterday in my kayak. I paddled up the creek to the first riffel and only caught one whitebass. I did see a couple people fishing the creek in there honeyholes that were doing fairly well catching crappies(one follow OGFer deercreekman) I also saw a john boat fishing down trees with a very large stringer. I only caught 3 keepers. Water in the morning was 54 and by afternoon it got up to 59. Water was fairly clear both in the creek and lake. Water is at summer level and both ramps were open with cars and trailers in both lots. No docks in at either ramp.


Nice to meet ya also deerfarmer.I done pretty well im that"honeyhole".I was trying to stay hid there.Thats why you couldnt see me at first.But the fish were giving me away!!


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Well I decided to give catfish a try for the first time this year.... Freezer is pretty full on crappie at the moment. Again deer creek surprises me. I've heard stories but never seen it till tonight. My buddy reeled in a little baby flat head this evening. Quiet the surprise considering how much I've fished that lake.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

deercreekman said:


> There is no docks at the Marina ramp.Never has been.They have a short walk pier for ya though..


The short walk marina ramp...


----------

